# συγγενής διαμαρτία



## nickel (Aug 19, 2013)

καλημέρα. Θυμάμαι ότι η _διαμαρτία_ με είχε ταλαιπωρήσει όταν ήμουν μικρός — μέχρι να ανοίξω το λεξικό. (Είχα την καλή συνήθεια να κρατάω τα λεξικά κοντά μου.) Αλλά και η σημασία τού _συγγενής_ μπορεί να προβληματίσει κόσμο. Από το ΛΚΝ:

*διαμαρτία η* : (ιατρ.) ανωμαλία στη σωματική διάπλαση ή λειτουργική ανεπάρκεια που εμφανίζεται στο έμβρυο κατά τη διάρκεια της κύησης. 

*συγγενής -ής -ές* : που έχει κοινή προέλευση ή κοινά χαρακτηριστικά με κπ. άλλο· συγγενικός: _Συγγενείς επιστήμες / γλώσσες / ιδεολογίες / απόψεις_ |(ιατρ.) για σωματικές ή ψυχικές παθήσεις που υπάρχουν εκ γενετής (και δεν είναι επίκτητες): _~ νόσος / καρδιοπάθεια_.

Και από ιατρική ιστοσελίδα:
Συγγενείς διαμαρτίες ονομάζονται οι ανωμαλίες της διάπλασης του σώματος που είναι δυνατόν να εμφανίζονται σε κάποιο νεογέννητο παιδί.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πέφτω πιο συχνά πάνω στη μεταφορική χρήση του όρου. Χτες π.χ.:
Όμως, αυτό είναι το σύμπτωμα. Η ασθένεια που το γεννάει είναι πολύ βαθύτερη και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι δύσκολο πια να ξεριζωθεί από το σώμα της εκπαίδευσης. Η ασθένεια έχει όνομα, έχει φορείς και μεταδίδεται από γενιά σε γενιά. Είναι μία από τις συγγενείς διαμαρτίες όχι μόνο του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος, αλλά και του συνόλου του εθνικού οικοδομήματος. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_18/08/2013_514442

Αγγλικές αποδόσεις; Στην ιατρική, *congenital malformation*, *congenital abnormality* ή *congenital anomaly*. Κοινώς, *birth defect*. Μεταφορικά;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αγγλικές αποδόσεις; Στην ιατρική, *congenital malformation*, *congenital abnormality* ή *congenital anomaly*. Κοινώς, *birth defect*. Μεταφορικά;



Μεταφορικά, inherent vice (θα 'λεγε κι ο Πίντσον).


----------



## cougr (Aug 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πέφτω πιο συχνά πάνω στη μεταφορική χρήση του όρου. Χτες π.χ.:
> Όμως, αυτό είναι το σύμπτωμα. Η ασθένεια που το γεννάει είναι πολύ βαθύτερη και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι δύσκολο πια να ξεριζωθεί από το σώμα της εκπαίδευσης. Η ασθένεια έχει όνομα, έχει φορείς και μεταδίδεται από γενιά σε γενιά. Είναι μία από τις συγγενείς διαμαρτίες όχι μόνο του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος, αλλά και του συνόλου του εθνικού οικοδομήματος.
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_18/08/2013_514442
> 
> Αγγλικές αποδόσεις; Στην ιατρική, *congenital malformation*, *congenital abnormality* ή *congenital anomaly*. Κοινώς, *birth defect*. Μεταφορικά;



Αραιά και πού το _congenital defect_ χρησιμοποιείται με την ως άνω μεταφορική (περίπου) έννοια.

Π.χ. Creeping costs may be a _congenital defect_ of the U.S. hospital system....
Williamson's core argument is that politics has a _congenital defect_....


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 19, 2013)

Μεταφορικά: _innate flaw_, _constitutional defect_
Να προσθέσω στα ιατρικά και την απόδοση _inborn_, που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για τις συγγενείς διαταραχές του μεταβολισμού (_inborn errors of metabolism_).


----------



## cougr (Aug 20, 2013)

cougr said:


> Αραιά και πού το _congenital defect_ χρησιμοποιείται με την ως άνω μεταφορική (περίπου) έννοια. [...]



Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι όσον αφορά τη μεταφορική χρήση, περισσότερο διαδεδομένο είναι το _congenital dysfunction_.


----------

